# My peacock tree frog viv



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok so here it is with (semi) homemade fogger system running. Needs a final few touches, water bowl etc.






































Hope you like it. Will be home to two peacokc tree frogs once they've grown on.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks awesome mate! :2thumb:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

looks fantastic : victory:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

what are you using for the mist


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Buy Challenge 3.5 Litre Ultrasonic Humidifier. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

Plus some tubes and connectors and a timer.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

thats nice that is Paul good idea with the fogger, never used one of these i like the affect though, just need some nice peacock treefrogs in there now:2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

looks good mate:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers!

I've actually ordered some different broms so I'll now have 3 up the back wall. The _Lilliputina_ in the middle is a little too big for my liking and some of the leaves arrived with a little damage. Having said that It's producing pups so will keep it planted somewhere for future use.


----------

